# Massanutten Boost Program



## Steve NH (Apr 25, 2017)

Once again we are approaching that time period
I emailed them and asked if they were doing it this year.
Response - "I will not know until it is actually announced in the newsletter"

Well I always seem to get the newsletter about 2 weeks later than everyone else ..
So if anyone gets the newsletter and see that they are offering the Boost program again - I'd appreciate the heads up

I was also told that they can only take requests the following busness day after the newsletter is released.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2017)

What is the Boost Program?


----------



## Steve NH (Apr 25, 2017)

If you pay the 2018 maint fee early - they deposit a certain amount of TPU into your RCI account (usually 12-16) While supply lasts
It applies for each unit you own.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2017)

Steve NH said:


> If you pay the 2018 maint fee early - they deposit a certain amount of TPU into your RCI account (usually 12-16) While supply lasts
> It applies for each unit you own.


Wow! That sounds like a great program.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Its good but RCI's reduction of the time for combined deposits has diminished the value.  They give you old bulk deposit credits that no one claimed.  So if you were one of the first to get the credits you would get the highest leftovers which were as high as 17 last year you would have had an expiration date probably September or maybe May of 2017.  I got a 13, 11, and 11.  I combined the 13 along with other stuff on the last opportunity to get the 2 years.  The two 11's expire at the end of this month.    There are nice because I often use one for a September trip back to Massanutten and combined with the internal rci exchange fee of $149 means that I can get a bonus week pretty much at any time in any unit type there for $149. 

I was going to use one for a pre easter week (2 weeks prior) at VV at Parkway but by the time I started to search only 1 br remained.  I kept hoping for something larger.  I finally booked a 1 br  for the $149 exchange fee for 9 points.  The next day I saw a 2BR at OL so I cancelled the VV at Parkway and paid the extra $79 toward the regular $230 exchange fee and booked it instead.  It's the best when you don't have to pay to extend/combine the bonuses in order to use them.


----------



## BobDE (Apr 26, 2017)

This is a fact. Wish it was like the good old days where it was more valuable.

And why is it that every time tschwa2 makes a post I feel like sitting down with a few beers and a pile of crabs. LOL



tschwa2 said:


> *Its good but RCI's reduction of the time for combined deposits has diminished the value.*  They give you old bulk deposit credits that no one claimed.  So if you were one of the first to get the credits you would get the highest leftovers which were as high as 17 last year you would have had an expiration date probably September or maybe May of 2017.  I got a 13, 11, and 11.  I combined the 13 along with other stuff on the last opportunity to get the 2 years.  The two 11's expire at the end of this month.    There are nice because I often use one for a September trip back to Massanutten and combined with the internal rci exchange fee of $149 means that I can get a bonus week pretty much at any time in any unit type there for $149.
> 
> I was going to use one for a pre easter week (2 weeks prior) at VV at Parkway but by the time I started to search only 1 br remained.  I kept hoping for something larger.  I finally booked a 1 br  for the $149 exchange fee for 9 points.  The next day I saw a 2BR at OL so I cancelled the VV at Parkway and paid the extra $79 toward the regular $230 exchange fee and booked it instead.  It's the best when you don't have to pay to extend/combine the bonuses in order to use them.


----------



## matbec (May 12, 2017)

For those who have been waiting, the Trading Power Boost has just been announced in the first newsletter of 2017 (saw it in the In Flight Spring 2017). According to the announcement, the highest "boost" they have is 19 points and quantities are limited. You had to have paid your 2018 maintenance fee and request the boost before Nov 1 2017. 


​


----------



## BobDE (May 13, 2017)

In case you missed it:


----------



## Steve NH (May 13, 2017)

matbec said:


> For those who have been waiting, the Trading Power Boost has just been announced in the first newsletter of 2017 (saw it in the In Flight Spring 2017). According to the announcement, the highest "boost" they have is 19 points and quantities are limited. You had to have paid your 2018 maintenance fee and request the boost before Nov 1 2017.



Just curious - where do you find the "In Flight Spring 2017".  I have not received the newsletter yet.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 13, 2017)

If you log into your account at owners.massresort.com you can access the last 3 or so newsletters including the current one.


----------



## matbec (May 13, 2017)

Steve NH said:


> Just curious - where do you find the "In Flight Spring 2017".  I have not received the newsletter yet.





tschwa2 said:


> If you log into your account at owners.massresort.com you can access the last 3 or so newsletters including the current one.



That's right, once you login to your account, you'll see a section on the right hand side that gives your owner details. In very faint text, you'll see "View Newsletters". Clicking on that line will open up another tab that provides links to the last 3 newsletters.


----------



## BobDE (May 15, 2017)

Sent my request in on Saturday the 13 and received my 20 point boost today!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

BobDE said:


> Sent my request in on Saturday the 13 and received my 20 point boost today!


What was the expiration date on that credit?


----------



## matbec (May 15, 2017)

Expiration on my 20 TPU boost is July 2017. Not a lot of time, but I have a few 5 and 6 point credits that I needed to combine anyways and this will give me the reason to do it.


----------



## BobDE (May 16, 2017)

Mine is July 2017 as well.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 17, 2017)

Just got 19 TPU boost X 2 for 2 units owned. They expire end of June. I will combine the 38 TPU's with other stuff I have left over.


----------



## Steve NH (May 18, 2017)

Heads up much appreciated
Got 20 TPU each for 2 units...Will be used up very quickly


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone purchased the boosts?  I'm curious about the maximum 'per account' - does that mean per RCI account, or per unit?  I'm hopeful they'll offer this program again this year.


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 27, 2018)

iwanttoflyaway said:


> Has anyone purchased the boosts?  I'm curious about the maximum 'per account' - does that mean per RCI account, or per unit?  I'm hopeful they'll offer this program again this year.


I have purchased additional boosts.

Although my ownership is triennial... I have received boosts every year (comp and purchased @ $15/point) after paying the next year's maintenance fees. 

Since I only own 1 unit, I don't know whether the limit is per unit or account, but check with Susan Blackshaw (sblackshaw@massresort.com)... she's always been nice and helpful.


----------

